# Anoxic Brain Injury



## nabernhardt (May 15, 2013)

The patient is receiving therapy outpatient services. The patient had an anoxic brain injury a year ago.  The dx is anoxic brain injury
My question is are we able to still use 348.2? Or is that only for acute?
What else would we use not finding like a late effect code.


----------

